# Bacon, Broccoli and Cheese salad question on dressing.



## Maverick2272 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a recipe for a brocolli, bacon, and cheese salad that I am going to make tomorrow:

2 large bunches raw broccoli, chopped
1 lb. bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 c. grated Cheddar cheese
1/2 sweet onion, finely chopped
1/2 c. sugar
2 tbsp. wine vinegar
1 c. mayonnaise

I am wondering if I can make a couple of substitutions on it. For one, do I have to use wine vinegar or can I use plain vinegar? Second, can I use Miracle Whip instead of Mayo (not a huge fan of mayo here, but maybe it is important to the taste?). Oh, and I also plan on using a Vidalia onion in the recipe.
Thanks!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

i make this al the time, lol. Yes, you can use regular. If you use miracle whip, you will not need as much vinegar. Do it all to taste before adding to salad.
Little info, does not taste as well, or smell, coming back up. lol But, man, this is my FAVORITE stuff!!!!http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/surprising-broccoli-salad-10171.html


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 5, 2008)

See what happens when the search engine can only handle one word at a time?? LOL. That is interesting as Kades mentioned putting Sunflower Seeds in it, and I did see one recipe calling for that, but for now I think I will stick to this basic one but I am going to adjust the dressing part to what you have listed:
2c salad dressing (instead of mayo as you had)
1 tbsp white vinegar
1/4c sugar

And I will do as you suggested: Mix and taste before adding to the rest of the ingredients.

Thanks TG!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 5, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> i make this al the time, lol. Yes, you can use regular. If you use miracle whip, you will not need as much vinegar. Do it all to taste before adding to salad.
> Little info, does not taste as well, or smell, coming back up. lol But, man, this is my FAVORITE stuff!!!!http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/surprising-broccoli-salad-10171.html



OK, wait I just caught this, what did you do that it came back up again??


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

your welcome!! enjoy!! Broccoli makes you belch, badly! lol


----------



## Dove (Jul 5, 2008)

*raisins are good in this...I have never added cheese in mine.*


----------



## kadesma (Jul 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> See what happens when the search engine can only handle one word at a time?? LOL. That is interesting as Kades mentioned putting Sunflower Seeds in it, and I did see one recipe calling for that, but for now I think I will stick to this basic one but I am going to adjust the dressing part to what you have listed:
> 2c salad dressing (instead of mayo as you had)
> 1 tbsp white vinegar
> 1/4c sugar
> ...


I do use sunflower seeds, and I add some sugar to the dressing, mine has onion,,I do though blanch the broccoli then cool it before putting the salad together..Blanching leaves it crunchy but not as tough as raw...

kades


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 10, 2008)

it's a great salad. If you want to lower the fat and calories you can use less bacon and a  light mayo/miricle whip.  Cider vinegar works fine with this.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 10, 2008)

I make it half broccoli half cauliflower. Never put cheese in though. Yum!
Oooo I bet parmesan would be good too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

It turned out OK, but the dressing was funny, not quite right I think. And I wish I had read Kades post about blanching first, LOL, as the broccoli was not as crunchy as I would like it to be.


----------



## Constance (Jul 11, 2008)

If your broccoli wasn't crunchy raw, it wouldn't be crunchy after it was blanched, either. 
That sounds like an awful lot of sugar. 
If it were me, I'd let the vegies marinate in Italian dressing for a while, and then add Miracle Whip to taste. I think both contain high fructose corn syrup. You can always add a pinch of sugar later if you need it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you are right, it was too sweet. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2008)

you selfish bast^rd. you should have known to use less sugar to start with...


----------



## letscook (Jul 12, 2008)

tried texas girl recipe -- Wonderful 
I did however have a handful of dried cranberrys so i threw them in and it was delious.
thanks

please remenber people -- summertime -- sun and mayo don't go together, make sure things stay cold.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 12, 2008)

I make this salad and will add cooked and cooled frozen peas as well.  For the dressing I start with the mayo add a little sugar and vinegar and mix it up then taste.  I never measure.  I just add like tablespoons at a time until I get the flavor I want.  I use this dressing for so many other salads as well and will adjust the sugar vinegar ratio depending on whether I want it sweet or tangy.  The cauliflower sounds like an interesting addition.  Some good suggestions here to change it up a bit.  Will have to give some of them a try.  Oh and for the record, I use either mayo or miracle whip which ever I have on hand and regular cider vinegar.


----------

